# ASUS P5Q-Pro LAN issues



## kuroikenshi (Feb 20, 2009)

Hiya folks. Well I had built a machine for a friend and after using it for a few weeks she is having some issues with her lan speed. The issue is that the lan speed is much slower compared to her laptop which is connected via wireless.

With that has anyone else who has a P5Q have any issues with their Atheros lan card which is built into it? Would the BIOS drivers have any play on this? Her current bios version is 1406 which is dated for 10/02/2008

Any help would be appreciated in this matter.

EDIT: Some of the things that I have been doing right now are is follows..

1. Upgraded the LAN drivers to the "beta" ones that ASUS has on their site for this LAN connector.

2. I did some speed tests from www.speedtest.net and everything is fine, its actually faster then mine at home!

3. I have asked her to plug her lan cord directly into the wall. Her current setup is Vonatage line that has the router connected to it and then her desktop machine connected to the router.


----------



## allen337 (Feb 20, 2009)

depending on what upload and download speed her provider is giving her, you can adjust the tcp/ip settings.  Run this tweak test on her puter and put the info it asks for in and it will tell you what adjustments need to be made.  http://www.dslreports.com/tweaks   . If running vista its already optimised.  Where it tells the tweaks it will give you an option to download dr tcp/ip to change settings.  ALLEN


----------



## kuroikenshi (Feb 22, 2009)

allen337 said:


> depending on what upload and download speed her provider is giving her, you can adjust the tcp/ip settings.  Run this tweak test on her puter and put the info it asks for in and it will tell you what adjustments need to be made.  http://www.dslreports.com/tweaks   . If running vista its already optimised.  Where it tells the tweaks it will give you an option to download dr tcp/ip to change settings.  ALLEN



Thanks for the help but she is already running vista. Does anyone have any issues with download speeds? I suppose I should be more specific in what is having the slow down. She goes to a website called www.surfthechannel.com. From there the streaming takes for ever while her laptop on wireless streams the shows much much faster.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I would guess the issue is with software, not hardware.  Some kind of firewall, or spyware slowing down her desktop's connection.


----------



## morpha (Feb 23, 2009)

I have the p5q (normal not pro) it has the same Atheros LAN drivers and I have a problem with them... though not the same one...

When my lan connection maxes out (1gb) i blue screen. Im on the latest drivers now and havent tested it out yet so I dunno if its fixed it... might be related but maybe not my guess is this:

THE INFAMOUS VISTA AUDIO+LAN BUG!!!!!!!
serious ask the mod Mussels. its his favorite.

For whatever reason, on VISTA, When you listen to audio your LAN speeds are capped. ANyone at home can test this by copying some files over the network and turning windows media player on and off while doing that. Watch the speed go up and down.

This caused us a few headaches at the local LAN parties.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 23, 2009)

morphas correct on the audio affecting lan speeds.

To test it, you need to make sure no programs are hooked into the audio systems - for example, windows media player being open will cause the bug, regardless of whether a track is paused or playing.

I've really only tested this issue on gigabit wired connections, where it causes drops as severe as 70MB/s down to 15MB/s, i'm not sure how much if would affect wireless - wireless is just slow in general.


----------



## kuroikenshi (Feb 25, 2009)

Mussels said:


> morphas correct on the audio affecting lan speeds.
> 
> To test it, you need to make sure no programs are hooked into the audio systems - for example, windows media player being open will cause the bug, regardless of whether a track is paused or playing.
> 
> I've really only tested this issue on gigabit wired connections, where it causes drops as severe as 70MB/s down to 15MB/s, i'm not sure how much if would affect wireless - wireless is just slow in general.



That is rather bizzare to say the least. I would think getting a cheap PCI NIC would be the better solution to this. What do you all think?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2009)

the audio bug is caused because the networking stack and audio stack had a minor conflict in vista, which caused audio stutter/crackling under certain circumstances. MS decided in SP1, that network should suffer instead of audio.
 Problem doesnt exist in XP, or 7.


----------



## morpha (Feb 25, 2009)

Mussels said:


> the audio bug is caused because the networking stack and audio stack had a minor conflict in vista, which caused audio stutter/crackling under certain circumstances. MS decided in SP1, that network should suffer instead of audio.
> Problem doesnt exist in XP, or 7.



meaning that the problem is in Vista itself. A replacement NIC will do nothing..

this is ofcourse assuming that this is the cause of the problem.

I recommend that you run some tests to see what it is before spending money on more equipment.

it could always just be some bad settings in your network card configuration. It could be stuck on half duplex or something..


----------



## kuroikenshi (Feb 25, 2009)

morpha said:


> meaning that the problem is in Vista itself. A replacement NIC will do nothing..
> 
> this is ofcourse assuming that this is the cause of the problem.
> 
> ...



Well it is more then likely something of that nature of the first problem. i had gone through all the network settings and everything seems fine. I checked it against my card, granted I know that they are different models but they have many of the same options, and everything checked out good. 

Thanks for the info and I will keep you all updated!


----------



## kuroikenshi (Mar 1, 2009)

My friend brought the machine by my place and I did some testing on it. I couldn't get to surfthechannel.com for what ever reason so i tried torrents. I picked a random torrent and downloaded both on her machine and mine. It ran fine and they both went around the same speed. So I am thinking its the way that her place is setup. Her apartment has internet in all the units so I think its the ISP and the way the network is setup in her apartment.

With that she will just stick with torrents. Thanks for all the help and suggestions from everyone. .


----------

